# 2 year + Restoration Complete



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm excited to finally show off my 20" Prewar Schwinn restoration. I can't thank my friends and fellow Cabers enough for their contributions (parts and time). I'd like to specifically thank Gary Rebmann aka SchwinnXchange for his fine paint work. He is a way under the radar collector who used to restore bikes and show them at the Doc Gibson meets here in So. Cal. One of the best painters in the hobby hands down. His fine seatwork is also featured on my bike as well, another best of the best in the hobby. Also major props to Rick Garcia for converting the 26" locking fork to a 20" size, major props to Cliff Mote for his metal craftsmanship with the chain guard and rear rack. I also have to give much credit to Tom Clark another best of the best for his hand pin striping. I'd like to thank Mark York for providing the frame - wouilda never happed with out it, same goes for the tank from Ricky here on the Cabe. Thanks to John Atkinson for the custom battery tube - the finest craftsman I know. If your looking to find a catalog correct bike here you looked in the wrong place - enjoy!

The build thread is here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/20-prewar-schwinn.78919/

I'm sure I'll leave some contributors out but wanted to say a special thanks to Jim Taylor for the NOS G3 whitewalls and the rims. Also a shout out to Jeff Olsen for providing NOS Torrington DB spokes and pictures of his bike for reference. Thanks again to all who helped!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 4, 2017)

Photos Coming


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 4, 2017)

More photos


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 4, 2017)

Spectacular job! :eek:


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 4, 2017)

More photos


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hands down sweetest 20" bike in existence! Great job Mark. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 4, 2017)

More photos


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 4, 2017)

*And finally just for fun*


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 4, 2017)

So nice, what a beauty!


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 4, 2017)

Absolutely spectacular! What a showpiece!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 4, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> So nice, what a beauty!



That is one of the most detailed restorations that I have ever seen. Thanks for letting us take the journey with you.
Your little Schwinn is PERFECT- You should be proud... God Bless---Cowboy


----------



## vincev (Aug 4, 2017)

WOW.Love the bike


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 4, 2017)

BRAVO!
Normally I don't call a guys bike cute, but that is just about the cutest little bike I've ever seen.
Outstanding vision and craftsmanship all the way around.
Nice job guys.
Your skills are readily apparent with this little beauty.


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 4, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> More photos
> 
> View attachment 655211
> 
> ...



Outstanding!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 4, 2017)

Killer! Color combo is sweet. Amazing job Mark.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 4, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> Outstanding!!




When do we get to see yours?!?


----------



## stoney (Aug 4, 2017)

Absolutely killer in every aspect. That little guy is definitely the cutest 20" boy's bike to have ever graced our eyeballs. Congrats.


----------



## sccruiser (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow ! just AMAZING !


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2017)

What an exquisite piece.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 4, 2017)

WHAT A BEAUTY!
THE ULTIMATE PERFECTION!


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 4, 2017)

I agree with Shawn by far the coolest 20" bike I've seen! Great work!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow you just won the 20 inch bike lottery. Really really beautiful bike!


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 4, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> When do we get to see yours?!?



Soon! I've run into a couple of snags and work has been getting in my way. Working on it this weekend.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 5, 2017)

There are NOT enough exclamations to describe this bike... I'm speechless.

Thank YOU, Markivpedalpusher for assembling all those great talents, and moving the vision forward to bring us this absolute delight.

It's seriously kicking my ass... I remember Gary's bikes at the Doc Gibson, this has to be right up there with his best work.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Aug 5, 2017)

This is a Spectacular Restoration. I would use bigger words but can't think of any, best 20" Bike I have even seen!


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 5, 2017)

Looks like a piece of rideable jewelry!
Incredibly well done!!


----------



## kreika (Aug 5, 2017)

Super bitchin!!! I wish I was oompa loompa sized to take it for a spin. Epic color combo and pins!!!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 5, 2017)

Cool! Beautiful bike, and a spectacular restoration!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 5, 2017)

I keep going back to look at it... the proportions are sensational, and it's just so damn adorable... so fun to look at. Is the seat a ladies seat, or a jr. version of that saddle? 

All that work really paid off... the end result is _*art*_ everyone here is really enjoying.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2017)

beautiful bike! makes you want to be 4 feet tall so you can ride it in comfort


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 5, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> I keep going back to look at it... the proportions are sensational, and it's just so damn adorable... so fun to look at. Is the seat a ladies seat, or a jr. version of that saddle?
> 
> All that work really paid off... the end result is _*art*_ everyone here is really enjoying.




Good eye ☝️
I used a ladies deluxe troxel and ladies pedals. My goal was to basically build a "baby cycleplane" 
And make it as proportional as possible.


----------



## REC (Aug 5, 2017)

There is a name for this - Inspiration!
Holy Cow what a bike! 

Thank you for allowing us all to look in as you did the magic!

REC


----------



## Brian (Aug 5, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Photos Coming
> 
> View attachment 655209
> 
> View attachment 655210



Absolutely "FANTASTIC" !!!! Great looking bike!


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice job Mark!!!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 5, 2017)

Oh my, what an outstanding job, and attention to detail! What a beautiful little bike! Joe


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 6, 2017)

Simply put, a piece of rolling art. Outstanding job!!!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 11, 2017)

Great job Mark, congrats! that's a sweeeet eye candy, thanks.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 5, 2017)

Kudos to you!  Just outstanding!  Wow!


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 6, 2017)

That is EXQUISITE! You have an amazing eye for detail. Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Dec 6, 2017)

Beautiful! Just imagine if a 6 year old found this under the Christmas tree! Have you got any "before" pictures?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh, I see the link now.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 6, 2017)

Oilit said:


> Beautiful! Just imagine if a 6 year old found this under the Christmas tree! Have you got any "before" pictures?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 6, 2017)

WHICH BOY IS MARK?


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2017)

It's all been said already, but I'll say it again. What a fantastically beautiful job. Wonderful to see a jam by the experts!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 6, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WHICH BOY IS MARK?




@WES PINCHOT
Thad be the one with the bowl hair cut lol


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 7, 2017)

That's an amazing little bike, fantastic job!


----------

